# einstellung von conf.d/net bei Router

## Maweki

Hallo.

Bin grade dabei, ein gentoo zu installieren. Jetzt hab ich ein Problem. Nachdem ich alles wie in der Anleitung gemacht habe, hab ich meinen Rechner neugestartet. Es geht kein Netzwerk.

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: Problem starting needed services. "netmount" was not started

 

mein Router is auf 192.168.1.1

(unter win zuminindest) vergibt er die IPs automatisch. JEtzt is meine Frage: was muss ich in die Datei reinschreiben, damit das so passt. Muss ich ein Gateway angeben? Was noch?

ODer liegt es eher an fehlender Kernelunterstützung? Da habe ich aber eigentlich auch die entsprechende unterstützung aktiviert...

woran kann das liegen?

----------

## gen-kris

da musst du deine ip eingeben, sollte ungefähr so aussehen

iface_eth0="192.168.1.2 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

und ganz unten in der datei steht sowas wie

#gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

da machste einfach die # weg und dann eine etc-update und dann sollte das problem gelöst sein

wenn nich, versuch mal ifconfig

----------

## Maweki

hab es so probiert. Das Ergebnis:

 *Quote:*   

> Bringing eth0 up (192.168.1.3)...
> 
> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
> 
> eth0: Unknown Interface: no Such device
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> 

 und darunter noch das oben genannte...

----------

## gen-kris

funzt es denn jetz? wenn nich, gib noch das hier in der rootkonsole ein

```
route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0
```

edit:

hatte ausversehen meine ip eingegschireben

----------

## RiboFunk

was für eine netzwerkkarte hast du? hast du den richtigen treiber bzw. die richtigen module für deine karte kompiliert?

wenn du module hast, hast du die richtigen in 

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x
```

eingetragen?

----------

## Maweki

 *Quote:*   

> SIOCADDRT: no such device

 

kann es an falscher kernel-einstellung liegen? Hab aber eigentlich für meine Karte die Unterstützung aktiviert. Muss ich da noch irgendwas machen?

----------

## Maweki

auf der Verpackung des Mainbpards steht RealTek. Hab richtige unterstützung,keine Module ausgewählt. Geht das denn so?

----------

## RiboFunk

es könnte sein, dass du den falschen treiber kompiliert hast.

Poste doch mal, was du für eine karte hast, welchen treiber du kompiliert hast, und ob als modul oder in den kernel.

----------

## Maweki

Realtek 10/100 Mbps Ethernet PHY

Hab die Vanillasources runtergeladen. Und drüber steht Linux Kernel 2.4.27

< > Realtek RTK-8139 C+ PCI fast Ethernet Adapter Support (Experiomental)

<*> Realtek RTK-8139 PCI fast Ethernet Adapter Support

[ ] Use PIO instead of MMIO

[ ] ...

[ ] use older RX-reset Method

so siehts aus. Hatte grad vor, mal mit PIO neu zu kompilieren...

----------

## batzee

Schau dir auch mal die Ausgabe des Realtek-Treibers an (beim Booten müsste er ja irgendwas von sich geben). Findest du hoffentlich irgendwo im Syslog...

----------

## Maweki

Jetzt gehts. Trotz Realtek-karte musste ich die VIA-Rhine-Treiber aktivieren. Danke an alle, die geholfen haben...

----------

